# Verhältnismässigkeit von Inkasso-Gebühren ?



## Brakus (19 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal ein "RESPEKT" an alle Beteiligte hier, ich habe mich nun den Vormittag über mit vielen Threads befasst und bin erstaunt, wie auch erschreckt, wie viele Leute sich mit derlei Problemen herumschlagen müssen. Das Forum habe ich durch einen netten Hinweis im C´T-Forum vermittelt bekommen, in welchem ich um Hilfe bat.
Nach dem Studium der hiesigen Texte weiss ich nun in etwa woran ich bin, habe aber noch eine dem Titel gemässe Frage:

Die Fa. Nexnet hat die Intrum Inkasso beauftragt bei mir €2,92 einzuholen (woher auch immer dieser Betrag bzw. diese Forderung herkommt, auf der angegebenen Telekom-Rg. ist dieser Betrag nicht ersichtlich (mit/ohne MwSt.) und auch kein unbekannter Dienstleister aufgeführt, nur (!) meine T-DSL und normalen City (XXL)-Kosten).
Hierzu schlüsselt das Inkasso-Unternehmen nun folgende Rg. auf, die sie von mir einfordern:

Hauptforderung *€2,92*
Zinsen (5,00%-Punkte über Basisz. ab 29.05.04) *€0,10*
Mahnspesen *€1,00*
Inkassokosten *€6,60*

=> *€10,62* (Gesamtforderung per 17.12.04)

Hm, abgesehen von der 6.5 monatigen Verspätung, macht mich nicht nur die Forderung als solche stuzig, sondern vor allem die €6,60 Gebühr. Alles andere lasse ich mir noch eingehen, als "Schwund ist überall" und "der dumme Kunde zahlt schon" und würde das ganze auch, nur um weiteren Stress aus dem Wege zu gehen, einfach überweisen, da diese €10 Gottseidank nicht so das Drama darstellen, wie viele andere hier angesprochene Dialer-Untaten. Aber prinzipiell sehe ich das schon mal nicht ein 

Also, zurück zu meiner Ausgangsfrage: gibt es einen gestzl. Katalog oder ähnliches, anhand dessen man die Verhältnismässigkeit von (Mahn-)Gebühren feststellen kann ? Es kann nicht sein, dass ich bei ehemals €2,92 nun fast das 4-fache zahlen soll !?!

Merci, f. jedwede Hilfe bzw. Hinweise.


ps.
Aufklärungsupdate (für mich und Euch *g*): Habe soeben durch meine Frau die Original-Rg.forderung der Telekom erhalten (wiedergefunden besser gesagt, klasse Timing). Es handelt sich nach wie vor um die Abrg. f. Mai´04 in Höhe von 199,90€ [Whg.sumzug nebst Neuanmeldung TDSL, etc.] vom 29.4.04, welche aber erst nach einer Mahnung seitens der Telekom, die nur noch die Summe von €196,98 aufwies, am 25.5.04 überwiesen wurde (Urlaub während/nach Umzug und Einzugsermächtigung gibt es bei mir nicht mehr, daher dieser Fauxpas mit der vergessenen, rechtzeitigen Überweisung). Somit ergibt sich die Differenz von €2,92. Dies ist jetzt geklärt. ABER: wieso wurde auf diesen fehlenden Betrag nicht mehr hingewiesen in den letzten 6.5 Monaten ? Und woraus resultierte die Mahnsumme ? Warum und von welchem Posten wurden diese €2,92 seinerzeit abgezogen ? Dies ist aus der Rg. nicht ersichtlich und eine erklärende Korrespondenz gibt es ja nun auch nicht. Anruf bei der Telekom erzeugte dort nur "?" ! Versuche es weiter.

*Ich möchte aber dennoch bei obiger Frage bleiben: sind €6,60 legitim bei dieser Ausgangsforderung ?
In einem anderen Thread las ich von einer €3,00-Forderung und €2,50-Inkassogebühren. Höhere Forderung = geringere Gebühren ?? Wohl eher Willkür !?*


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Dezember 2004)

Das könnte Deine Frage beantworten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6717&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Qoppa (20 Dezember 2004)

Wenn die Rechnung wegen des Umzugs nicht bezahlt wurde, dann hat  die Telekom nur eine Mahnung für ihre eigenen Forderungen aufgestellt. Der "andere Anbieter" hat deswegen nichts bekommen und will nun seine 2€ .... Aber dazu hätte er erstmal eine eigene Rechnung/Mahnung schreiben müssen (ging die vielleicht auch verloren?). 

Die Inkassogebühr ist noch gemäßigt, aber wenn Du garnicht wissen konntest, wem wieviel zu zahlen ist, natürlich nicht berechtigt. Aber es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, daß es bei so einer kleinen Summe zum Prozeß kommt. Warum klärst Du das nicht einfach telefonisch? So hatte ich das bei einem ähnlichen Problem (war acoreus Inkasso) gemacht, erst blieben sie stur, aber dann haben wir´s doch einvernehmlich geregelt (Überweisung des geschuldeten Betrags ohne Gebühren).

Wie man mit frechen Inkassos umgehen kann (auch wenn die Forderung selbst berechtigt ist), hier eine schöne Dokumentation:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8286


----------



## Brakus (20 Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

vielen Dank f.d. Replies bzw. die Links - die beiden Threads hatte ich tatsaechlich noch nicht gelesen ! Nun, schlussendlich werd ich dann wohl doch die Forderung zahlen, da sie fuer mich noch im Rahmen ist, ich wollte nur nachfragen, da ich aufgrund des hier Gelesenen die Hoffnung hatte, da gaebe es derweil festgelegte Kataloge 

btw.: das Inkasso-Büro Intrum, verbat sich ausdruecklich ein Nachfragen per Telefon.


----------

